

Fell in love with coding - drankovic170

I&#x27;m a graduating senior who majors in Business at a top school. Recently, I&#x27;ve branched out of my comfort zone and have taken some courses in C++. I I&#x27;ve done really well in the intro courses and I regret not doing a dual major in BBA&#x2F;CS!<p>I have a job lined up at a top consulting firm after graduation however I still want to code. Any advice on the best plan of attack? My goal is to build an iOS app. Should I just pick up a book on Objective-C? I can&#x27;t imagine learning coding by reading a book…I appreciate any tips!
======
vonchav
Start hacking yet always look for and apply (most current) best practices
along the way as much as you can or where applicable. Constant refactoring
your old code and learn functional programming (in addition to the classic
imperative style). For Objective-C, master stuff like Block, Category (can be
evil but very neat when applied properly), GCD, KVO, and ARC (as well as
autorelease pool).

------
fbpcm
Big Nerd Ranch has a great book on iOS programming. If you're in Austin, I'm
doing a intro to iOS class in the next month.

------
arisAlexis
I would take MOOC courses on my favorite programming language (JAVA).

